# Any finance podcasts with a Canadian focus.



## jason26 (Apr 6, 2009)

The title pretty much says it all. I'm curious if there are any financial podcasts out there with a Canadian focus - preferably with a somewhat regular schedule.

Thanks!


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Preet Banerjee used to do financial podcasts. Unfortunately, he doesn't anymore. I'm not aware of any other Canadian financial podcasts.


----------



## larry81 (Nov 22, 2010)

Is there any archives of Preet podcast ?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Yes, Preet's podcasts are available through iTunes:

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/canadian-investing-internet/id377342632


----------



## zylon (Oct 27, 2010)

HoweStreet.com does 1/2 dozen interviews each week.

I always listen via streaming audio & video
but it appears to be available as podcast as well.


----------



## BBB (Jun 13, 2011)

yourmoneyradio.ca is one I have listened to a few times from iTunes. I do find they advertise some of their investments a fair amount on the show, but I guess they have to fund it some how.


----------



## cannon_fodder (Apr 3, 2009)

I'm pretty sure I downloaded some from Jonathan Chevreau. However, I don't know if he continues with podcasts.


----------



## VertexSoup (Jun 28, 2011)

Money Talks with Michael Cambell is pretty good.

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/money-talks-michael-campbell/id301442088

I enjoy Howe Street Radio (now called Talk Digital Network) more though.


----------



## Preet (Apr 3, 2009)

I realize this is an old thread, but I've started a new podcast "Mostly Money, Mostly Canadian": 

http://itunes.apple.com/ca/podcast/mostly-money-mostly-canadian/id523360095#


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

Thumbs up!


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

I listened to Preet's first podcast and enjoyed it. Hopefully I can be on a future one.


----------



## alingva (Aug 17, 2013)

Any other podcasts?


----------

